# How do you treat patchs on eggshell finish?



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

Had a discussion at the paint store today. If you have small drywall repair, do you A) spot prime with primer than apply your eggshell paint. B) hit those spots with the eggshell. Paint first then apply eggshell finish. C) use the new patch and primer. Assume you are only doing one coat of finish, or you found some holes after you did the first coat.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

gabe said:


> Had a discussion at the paint store today. If you have small drywall repair, do you A) spot prime with primer than apply your eggshell paint. B) hit those spots with the eggshell. Paint first then apply eggshell finish. C) use the new patch and primer. Assume you are only doing one coat of finish, or you found some holes after you did the first coat.


(A) 

But, depending on a variety of factors, I'd also be prepared to paint the entire wall to get a nice even blending. If you just painted and are just touching up the patches then that likely won't be necessary.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

On a sun bearing wall I always have to spot prime the patch twice then paint corner to corner, egshell sux. I just do it and get it over with usually

Y rather than hope it doesn't flash. I don't cut It in usually so it's not too bad.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Depends on how many brushes and rollers the HO has available. If they only have one I just put 2 or 3 coats until it looks ok and then blame it on them for not getting Paint and Primer in One.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Depends on how many brushes and rollers the HO has available. If they only have one I just put 2 or 3 coats until it looks ok and then blame it on them for not getting Paint and Primer in One.


Huh?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I have my in-house journeyman painter handle it. I got hot tub parties to think about.


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

Just touching up a eggshell finish is a problem but doable, once you get past the spot priming and such, that has to be done. Comes the finishing of said area. Using a mini roller cotton type . I load roller well and start at area heavy I go all directions and let roller exhaust it self , In this way you are blending as you exhaust the roller it is important to have some of the original paint show amongst the fresh paint this will happen at the outer areas ,thats blending .
But if you have one of those situations that said walls are crazy perfect with picky customers . safest bet is repaint corner to corner .


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> I have my in-house journeyman painter handle it. I got hot tub parties to think about.


No, watching from the houseboat. The one with the dead Kennedy's sticker on the port side . Get it right.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Depends on how many brushes and rollers the HO has available. If they only have one I just put 2 or 3 coats until it looks ok and then blame it on them for not getting Paint and Primer in One.


Or get the patch and prime compound and all you need is one coat after that. 

But really gotta prime then two coats on the whole wall for it to look right.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Depends on the size too. 

I've tried watering down the paint and sometimes that helps, just use 2 coats of watered down feathering the edges too. Just make sure it isn't a real thick coat that you put on, try to almost dry brush it. That helps too.


----------



## WestCoast99 (May 8, 2012)

If its a patch over eggshell and larger than a golf ball but smaller than basketball I'll usually 1) finish the path, match the texture, etc.. 2) "prime" with a spray can of original kilz. 3) apply first coat of paint just over the patched area. 4) apply second coat by blending/feathering an area three times as wide as the patch. 5) if that looks like hell I will box in the entire wall.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

The problem with egshel , and this is my conclusion on it , is it gets shinier an shinier with each coat . No paint company's has yet to make a touch up able egshel . From my experience . Corner to corner is how i deal w it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

What I am noticing is that the "blend" methods will prolly take just as long as the corner to corner repaint - that is if it's an "average size" wall.

If my memory is correct, if it's like a 10 x 7.5 wall, then do corner to corner.

If it's like 30 feet, do the blend, but a 30 ft wall will most likely have doors and/or windows that you can terminate at.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

modernfinish said:


> The problem with egshel , and this is my conclusion on it , is it gets shinier an shinier with each coat . No paint company's has yet to make a touch up able egshel . From my experience . Corner to corner is how i deal w it.


Aura performs well for touchups.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Aura performs well for touchups.


Most of the BM Gennex paints perform incredibly well for touchups. Beyond anything we knew back in the day.


----------



## Joeb3rg (Feb 13, 2013)

gabe said:


> Had a discussion at the paint store today. If you have small drywall repair, do you A) spot prime with primer than apply your eggshell paint. B) hit those spots with the eggshell. Paint first then apply eggshell finish. C) use the new patch and primer. Assume you are only doing one coat of finish, or you found some holes after you did the first coat.


Spot prime, with The eggshell to balance out the sheen. You COULD hit the patch with an acrylic first , but I find priming with the finish paint never fails me.


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

We spot prime with the paint. The other painter at the store told me he uses a primer . Said my way the paint will peel off. Never had that problem.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I have my in-house journeyman painter handle it. I got hot tub parties to think about.


 You seem to be in a lot of hot water here lately


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

The Gennex does work well...spot prime with egg, two coats finish with egg :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

encapsulate it


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> encapsulate it


Interesting , please explain this process


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

.....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

This is one example of how quality paints like aura have value. 

Otherwise prime, spotprime with finish paint, and 2nd coat finish, either that area or the entire wall. 

These questions make me feel funny inside.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

modernfinish said:


> Interesting , please explain this process


journeyman lingo


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> journeyman lingo


See im glad you are coming around


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

I usually repaint the entire wall after spot prime and spot coat. Eggshell is the Devil.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am talking everyone into going flat these days.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Flats so easy, no journeyman needed even!


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> Flats so easy, no journeyman needed even!


Even you can do it?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Do what?


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> Do what?


Eat eggs I think


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

modernfinish said:


> Even you can do it?


Don't ask me. I aint no journey fan...


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> Don't ask me. I aint no journey fan...


Seriously


----------

